
Stripe hires Niels Provos away from Google to be its new head of security - lindauer
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/17/stripe-hires-niels-provos-away-from-google-to-be-its-new-head-of-security/
======
segmondy
I always wondered were he would go after Google, he was at Google for quite a
while.

------
squozzer
Did he sign an non-compete?

~~~
zippzom
Those aren't legal in California

